# Programmas / Software >  RAM`a palielināšana

## DanillaD

Vai ir vērts palielināt RAM`u no 4Gb lidz 8 vai 12 Gb. Ja man ir Windows 7 64 bit, paredzams HD video kodēšana un spēlītes spēlēt.

----------


## ansius

atkarībā ko konkrēti, video mazāk ja vien nekodē raw, spēlēm vienmēr ram var vairāk..

----------


## WildGun

Ja maciņš atļauj, nedomā ne mirkli. Ir vērts.

----------


## DanillaD

Prasu tāpēc, ka tagad, kad kodēju, rāda ka brīvs kāds 1-1.5 gb. Par spēlēm vel nezinu, jo nav videokartes labas. Tad varbūt var nokonfigurēt windowsu lai izmanto vairāk operatīvās un mazāk virtuālās, vai izmanto tikai operatīvo atmiņu (tas ja 12 Gb Ram`a).

----------


## Delfins

jebkurā gadījumā vajag arī labu videokarti, kas (GPU ar cuda vai avivo) kodēs video daudz ātrāk nekā CPU.
RAMs tikai spēlītēm un datubāzēm labi noder.

----------


## Zalic

vienīgi jāskatās ko mates plate atbalsta. rams jaņem ar maksimālo MHz atbalstu. ja maks atļauj tad OCZ,  Corsair, Crucial ballisticx, Kingston Hyperx

----------


## DJWoX

Es gan cik esmu novērojis. kad renderējot video iekš adobe premier ātri aiziet pilns rams visi 8GB. ja būtu iespēja ieliktu pat 32GB lai tas process ātrāk kustas uz priekšu. ir jau GT460 ar Cudas atbalstu.

----------

